# Don't Stay in School



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

Why don't have a say in our education? We are taught all these useless topics like the quadratic equation or how to annotate what we read. Yet we don't know how to do our taxes. How to buy a house or be a good parent or how to use money right. 

It's too late for me(college bound), but for some of you, you still have a chance. share this video with your friends. Email it to your teachers. Give yourself the power to choose how you educate yourself. Take charge in your own life.

Make sure the useless things we learn don't stay in school.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> - snip -




So.......

We should rebel against our more than 200 year old school systems and set up our own schools where we teach kids about the importance of doing taxes, buying a house, being a good parent, or using money right even though accountants exist, quality realtors are a thing, your parents teach you how to be a good parent once you have kids, and your parents also already teach you to save 75% or more of your money and spend small amounts at a time while stockpiling???

Okay 

I like the beat in the video though, it's a catchy song


----------



## Llust (Aug 9, 2015)

i didnt watch the vid, but try saying that to people who make multiple grammar mistakes in every fkg sentence & cant solve a simple math problem


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

The point is, we should be taught things that are relevant to society, not for higher test scores.



Soushi said:


> i didnt watch the vid, but try saying that to people who make multiple grammar mistakes in every fkg sentence & cant solve a simple math problem



ok. i will say we need to be taught basics. but the vid is a good watch. you should check it out.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> The point is, we should be taught things that are relevant to society, not for higher test scores.



Oh, okay.  I get what you mean now.  This I agree with.


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 9, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> We are taught all these useless topics like the quadratic equation or how to annotate what we read.



Yeah, that stupid equation.  Who the hell made that up?!  It completely stupid and NEVER useful.




Or not.  Kids, stay in school AND teach yourselves how to prepare your taxes.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 9, 2015)

Burn the establishment.


----------



## Brad (Aug 9, 2015)

They aren't just teaching you that stuff in order to get higher test scores (although there is incentive). They're giving you the tools necessary to move on to whichever career you might want.

Also, what you want to do/major in now could very well change; so it's good to have the knowledge just in case.


Really though kids, *STAY IN SCHOOL.*


----------



## Beardo (Aug 9, 2015)

It isn't saying to drop out, it's saying some major changes need to be made 

I love and agree with the video completely


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2015)

Some of the useless topics are fun though. I rather like to enjoy school learning things that are sometimes not relevant but interesting. Sure I might never find a need to use an anti-derivative to figure out how to measure the area/volume of a quadrilateral wrapped around an axis, but I can't say I didn't like learning it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Some of the useless topics are fun though. I rather like to enjoy school learning things that are sometimes not relevant but interesting. Sure I might never find a need to use an anti-derivative to figure out how to measure the area/volume of a quadrilateral wrapped around an axis, but I can't say I didn't like learning it.



I have to agree with this.  Even though some of the stuff they teach us is useless, it's still fun to learn it sometimes.  Learning things you never knew about in general is fun


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 9, 2015)

Been a few years since graduation, still no sign of needing to use what I "learned" in that geometry class I had to take four times.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Been a few years since graduation, still no sign of needing to use what I "learned" in that geometry class I had to take four times.



I know right.  Math seems to be the least applicable subject in life unless you plan on getting a degree in something that involves it


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 9, 2015)

The point of learning that stuff is not only to learn it in particular, but also to develop the literal skill of learning (yes, it's a skill, that interacts with your learning style but isn't wholly dictated by that). It's about working on your ability to think flexibly in a variety of subjects. High school isn't fantastic at teaching that--I agree it needs reform and more applicable life skills--but that is the general point of compulsory multifaceted education. 

Stay in school, kids; as a college student I will push that not just classes, but the rest of the experiences it opens up to you are just as major learning experiences: interpersonal, extracurricular, clubs, teams, campus work, everything. They make an effort to make a variety of experiences accessible, and it's so important to take advantage of that. I've learned so much being the literary mag editor this year. It's helped with my phone anxiety, with my deadline ability, I learned a new program...

School is so important. Can't stress that enough.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> The point of learning that stuff is not only to learn it in particular, but also to develop the literal skill of learning (yes, it's a skill, that interacts with your learning style but isn't wholly dictated by that). It's about working on your ability to think flexibly in a variety of subjects. High school isn't fantastic at teaching that--I agree it needs reform and more applicable life skills--but that is the general point of compulsory multifaceted education.
> 
> Stay in school, kids; as a college student I will push that not just classes, but the rest of the experiences it opens up to you are just as major learning experiences: interpersonal, extracurricular, clubs, teams, campus work, everything. They make an effort to make a variety of experiences accessible, and it's so important to take advantage of that. I've learned so much being the literary mag editor this year. It's helped with my phone anxiety, with my deadline ability, I learned a new program...
> 
> School is so important. Can't stress that enough.



I agree with this too completely.  And I didn't even know that learning to learn was a thing.  That sounds interesting and helps shed some light on this situation


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2015)

I think English class needs an overhaul, at least over here. I haven't been taught proper grammar since grade 8. It's no wonder many people can't spell.


----------



## tumut (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't take him seriously with that hair.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 9, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I think English class needs an overhaul, at least over here. I haven't been taught proper grammar since grade 8. It's no wonder many people can't spell.



I'm not sure if you'd consider this an overhaul, but in grade 9 where I am, we had to do a 2-part 500 word test as a final grade. We had to not only memorize the different words that looked similar, but also match them up with their appropriate definition. The next part was grammar which was relatively easy.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 9, 2015)

Those "useless" topics can actually come in handy though, if someone where to become an accountant or an architect than math lessons would come in handy. The "useless" topics are actually preparation for what a child would become later in life, that's the purpose of school. Now, there's also people who think that school is worthless and decide to drop out and work at McDonald's the rest of their life, don't do this. And yes, the theme of the video I agree with and it does make sense. thank you for sharing the video with us.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 9, 2015)

This is amazing. ❤​


----------



## Trundle (Aug 9, 2015)

Maybe you could... 
use google?
School is set up in such a way that you can get a very small taste of a lot of professions. After you're done high school you hopefully know what you want to do or something you want to work for and chase after it. Life lessons like he is talking about should be taught to you by parents or guardians or just google it.
I just think the mood of the song is really "entitled working class".


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 9, 2015)

Do you really think they don't teach all the stuff you asked in school?? When I lived in the US, they taught us _all_ of these. It's not their fault you dozed off during class.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Slye said:


> I can't take him seriously with that hair.



I know right.  And with the way he looks and stuff I find it hard to get his message without bursting out laughing


----------



## Celty (Aug 9, 2015)

(10/10 username)

But anyway, this video really struck a chord with me.  I've thought about it throughout my years of school, and was sad that these issues have never really been raised to the general public.  This man has made a nice point, and in a very creative way as well.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree partially. It is definitely something our education system lacks, and the reason why most high school graduates have no idea what to do even after college unless their parents walk them through it or give them advice. 

I don't see anything wrong with learning what we do now, I mean most of us forget it after high school anyway unless you have a passion for that particular subject. Then they make you relearn it in college for a fancy degree. Just more focus on your major. 

I took a "independent living" elective in high school. It was only 3 months and it was by choice so those who don't choose to take it won't know. I felt like it should've been a required elective tbh. I learned how to balance a check book, and yeah that's all I remember. . I still don't know anything about financing a home, taxes, car insurance , retirement , all that stuff. 
We also watched cheesy 80s vhs tapes on how to prepare for a job interview. That's about it. 
Most things you can easily Google though if you are interested in being responsible. There are a lot of tumblr blogs like how to grow up with pretty well written guides about things we should know but don't.

I also never learnt about sex Ed. I had a seminar for one health class with a special guest and all they taught us was abstinence and stds. 

Overall school could use some improvements but I doubt it'll happen so we can only do our best to ask for help or learn on our own with the resources on the Internet.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> - snip -




I agree with this completely.  Most of this stuff we are able to learn in books already or on the internet by reliable sources.  School is mainly for teaching us how to learn and about things we may be interested in a degree for later down the line


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 9, 2015)

Brad said:


> They aren't just teaching you that stuff in order to get higher test scores (although there is incentive). They're giving you the tools necessary to move on to whichever career you might want.
> 
> Also, what you want to do/major in now could very well change; so it's good to have the knowledge just in case.
> 
> ...


I think most people on here don't realize this because they're still years away from having to think about careers.

But at the same time, I'm pretty sure once you hit your senior year of high school, you DO have the option not to take science or math courses (at least where I live). English preps you for the essays and papers you'll have to write in university - sorry, but these exist in pretty much every program.

It would be nice if there were required classes to learn living on your own skills, but then how long would school hours be stretched until?


----------



## N e s s (Aug 9, 2015)

Looking back on the video, I was wrong. We do need to have choice in our education.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

The point is, we shouldn't be forced to do subjects that we *personally* know we won't want in our future careers. A GCSE in Math will not help you become the next Shakespeare, nor will an A Level in Music help you become the next Einstein. The person who made the video is all for subjects existing, but not so much for being made to do them without any choice.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 9, 2015)

I have nothing against learning anything and encourage learning to learn. But my biggest issue with the education system as a whole (even in Canada) that it didn't caught on with the times we're currently in and is far from efficient than I would've liked.

The worst offenders of the still ongoing problematic are the secondary schools. Primary schools already gave children enough time to cover every subject that secondary school mostly does, albeit with the basics that everyone needed to know in order to choose their future career. Even the essential classes exclusives from secondary schools might as well be in primary schools, along with a more integral language learning thrown to the mix.

The secondary school by design mostly serve to waste everyone's time and money for at least 5 years with pretty much every information that can be easily found by searching in the Internet on their spare time. Instead of going to the secondary school, they should skip straight to the cegep/college to learn their specific topics of their choice, so they can finally have their best job with a fairly healthy wage at 16 years old, rather than 19+. Which also brings us to...

...the fact that everyone learns at different pace no matter how the currently aged education system forces them to. Some of them can learn pretty fast and become bothered by the school's not being quick enough for them, while others take a longer while to digest the same thing as the faster ones can.

Some classes are also completely useless by their nature whenever attempted to be learned by students on schools and colleges. You thought math was useless? Well, any class that involves history of all sort is among the most prominent example, since every single information can Googled anytime, anywhere. Otherwise, it's all about memorizing facts and regurgitating.


The education system is still useful today even with its flagrant flaws, as parents might not have enough time to raise their children to learn things they needed to learn. But, we're now constantly wishing the government will actually overhaul the entire outdated education system for suiting the needs that we're experiencing today, so everything would go smooth sailing. Even though the Canadian educational system is a bit better than the USA one in general, we're still missing some of the basic of the life that could be learned before we hit on our teenager years. The entire school debacle sure is worth doing waves after waves of strikes just so the government get the job done!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> - snip -




I get where you're coming from.  If nothing else the public school systems in Canada and USA are centuries outdated and need a big overhaul so kids are learning more relevant stuff that applies to today.  While it is nice to learn about some of the basics, sometimes we need some of the specifics too in order to truly understand.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 9, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I didn't actually watch the video, because I know it's going to be stupid.
> 
> Give me a list of fourteen years worth of "useful things" that will help everyone later in life. People are living at home into their twenties nowadays -- do you really believe that everyone who (theoretically) learns about taxes in high school will remember EVERYTHING ten years later? Do you seriously think that the things you learn about in school aren't going to help you later in life? You may not have liked learning basic math when you were six, but guess what? IT'S GOING TO HELP YOU! How the **** are you going to be able to budget and pay taxes and find good prices for things if you don't know how to ****ing add?!
> 
> ...



I completely agree with this. Thank you.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't think getting rid of school is going to solve anything. In fact, it's going to create more problems. What if all the kids in America 14-17 were told that they could either go to school or get a job and work? Obviously the majority would chose to work to feel like they are being rewarded. And what if they can't get jobs? They'll likely run around the streets or bum off their parents because they have no idea how the real world works yet. The reason that education system is supposed to exist is to teach kids not only basic information about certain subjects, but also to teach life skills like learning how to make friends, make goals to accomplish something, deal with people you don't like (teachers and future bosses), ect. Are there some things that are completely unnecessary for learning at a highschool level? Absolutely. Why do I need to know what an imaginary number is or what started the French Revolution unless I want to go into fields of study that require that information? But I do think that is important to at least be exposed to some basic concepts and see what you are most interested in. And yes, I do believe that you shouldn't be penalized for not knowing/wanting to learn a topic in school. 

Tl;dr We should be required to know the _basics_ of a course, then be given the choice to expand on it if we are interested in pursuing a career that requires certain advanced skills in that subject.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I didn't actually watch the video, because I know it's going to be stupid.
> 
> Give me a list of fourteen years worth of "useful things" that will help everyone later in life. People are living at home into their twenties nowadays -- do you really believe that everyone who (theoretically) learns about taxes in high school will remember EVERYTHING ten years later? Do you seriously think that the things you learn about in school aren't going to help you later in life? You may not have liked learning basic math when you were six, but guess what? IT'S GOING TO HELP YOU! How the **** are you going to be able to budget and pay taxes and find good prices for things if you don't know how to ****ing add?!
> 
> ...



im not telling people to drop out of high school at all. I'm going off to college, but i feel as if i didn't learn any
thing to prepare me for life.  I am not going to use half the stuff I learned in high school. Now, let me dissect your points here.

1) The video brings my point forward in a way that makes sense. I'm not saying to dropout and become a mooch(that's a bad thing to do). I'm saying to have a say in what you learn and to make sure pointless things we aren't going to use don't stay in school.

2) Whether we like it or not, high school (is supposed to) prepare us for our lives. I learned more reading medical textbooks and  watching documentaries than anything i learned in HS science class. Hell, freshman year was just planet earth documentaries. quite enjoyable.

3)You don't need a science class to be interested in science. We are all curious at one point or another on how the world works.

4) What happens after high school is really up to an individual. Personally, I'm going through my local colleges to get a degree in Advanced Biology for Preveterinary sciences. However, I do agree with you on the "self education" thing. Tumblr and Wikipedia are not good sources on their own. Or at all, in Tumblr's case.

5) The American Education system is all about getting the best test scores now. Those tests dictate what and how we are taught. I'm sure it isn't as bad as having no education. I just wish people had more of a say in what they learn.

6) You have completely missed the point i was making in this thread. Go take charge in your education. Learn for you, not for a test.

P.S. If you are going to try and argue civilly with someone, try not to swear and lose your temper. It makes you look irrational and unprofessional.

if you still won't watch the video, at least read this news article.
http://www.inquisitr.com/1813608/dont-stay-in-school-video-ripping-whats-taught-in-schools-goes-viral/


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 9, 2015)

"useless things

like quadratic equations"

LMAO ur an actual reprobate


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> "useless things
> 
> like quadratic equations"
> 
> LMAO ur an actual reprobate



*you're


----------



## Forek (Aug 9, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> im not telling people to drop out of high school at all. I'm going off to college, but i feel as if i didn't learn any
> thing to prepare me for life.  I am not going to use half the stuff I learned in high school. Now, let me dissect your points here.
> 
> 1) The video brings my point forward in a way that makes sense. I'm not saying to dropout and become a mooch(that's a bad thing to do). I'm saying to have a say in what you learn and to make sure pointless things we aren't going to use don't stay in school.
> ...



I'm pretty sure that they only used one swear word, so if you don't want that to come up, please delete that. Dropping out of school is probably almost always bad, unless like your parents school you (or, see homeschooling) and thats pretty good. And bunny said, this thread is kinda ridiculous. I wouldn't make something to advise others to drop out of school, you know why??? Because most jobs out there REQUIRE a diploma. I mean yeah you could just past that test or whatever but how can you if the last thing you did was a 8th grade math problem??

Please close this thread before this gets out of hand.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> *you're


Literal facepalm right here


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 9, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> *you're



u see, school is gud for something


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

Forek said:


> I'm pretty sure that they only used one swear word, so if you don't want that to come up, please delete that. Dropping out of school is probably almost always bad, unless like your parents school you (or, see homeschooling) and thats pretty good. And bunny said, this thread is kinda ridiculous. I wouldn't make something to advise others to drop out of school, you know why??? Because most jobs out there REQUIRE a diploma. I mean yeah you could just past that test or whatever but how can you if the last thing you did was a 8th grade math problem??
> 
> Please close this thread before this gets out of hand.



once again, the message isn't to drop out and ditch school altogether. i'm saying we should be learning far more useful things like the political system, debate, economics, and how to raise a family. How to go about buying a house. What we are learning is not useful in life. It is just trying to get us to do better on standardized tests



KarlaKGB said:


> u see, school is gud for something


*you, *good. 

primary(or elementary/middle is a ok in my book. High school needs lots of work.


----------



## Forek (Aug 9, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> once again, the message isn't to drop out and ditch school altogether. i'm saying we should be learning far more useful things like the political system, debate, economics, and how to raise a family. How to go about buying a house. What we are learning is not useful in life. It is just trying to get us to do better on standardized tests


You learn those things in college. Some kids want nothing to do with politics.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

Forek said:


> You learn those things in college. Some kids want nothing to do with politics.



People should learn it. We are the ones voting(or running) for our next political leaders. At this point it's essentially just aiming blindly. Except for voting Trump. He's... not suited for political ventures.


----------



## Forek (Aug 9, 2015)

And PLEASE don't grammer everybody, nobody likes that.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> do you live in a cave



If you could call middle of the desert in Arizona that.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, the actual thread is all about how classes that are actually useful in our lives should be prioritized, as opposed to favoring the more arcane and pointless ones. The name of the video "Don't Stay in School" is purposefully provocative, so it can attract views. And boy did it received at least 3 millions of views as of now, therefore it's effective and powerful!


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 9, 2015)

Slye said:


> I can't take him seriously with that hair.



This is so true it's depressing

I agree with the OP tho


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 9, 2015)

half the point of school is to teach u how to learn. school is not supposed to teach u everything u need to kno in life


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> 1) Math, Science, English, and the core subjects are not pointless. Things like Music and Art are pointless. Why are you proposing that we get rid of like, every "hard" part of Math instead of removing the literally useless subjects? Are you bitter because you're an idiot?
> 
> 2) Wtf are you trying to say? Do you want the documentaries to be replaced with courses on how to cook an egg? Instead of getting rid of subjects that are meant to actually teach us stuff, we should change subjects so they actually teach us stuff.
> 
> ...



1) At their core, they are fine. In elementary and middle school, because that is the stuff you are going to use.  

2) I would like to be taught things I will use in life. There is no way I am going to use advanced trigonometry or calculus in my career as a veterinarian. 

3) We are arguing the same point here. We shouldn't have to inform ourselves. 

4) It shouldn't have to be this way. If you want a degree in mathematics, or Shakespearean Literature, you should learn the more advanced concepts then. Not when you are going to be forcibly thrown into the real world with little to no knowledge of how it works.

5) Albeit not what I was arguing for, this made a funny mental image.

6) Good on you. You are taking charge in your education. 

7) I don't patronize or disrespect people I debate with. The minute you do that is the minute you lose. And, respect should be given anyways. 

8) You see, it wouldn't be all focused on one side of the political spectrum. As a libertarian, I agree with both sides of the political spectrum. They both have good and bad points. If we teach it in a way that presents the 2 as equals i.e a unit on both after learning the basics, we could have a more informed society.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> half the point of school is to teach u how to learn. school is not supposed to teach u everything u need to kno in life



Lol, this basically.  Otherwise graduating school would take awhile longer than necessary


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

1) At their core, they are fine. In elementary and middle school, because that is the stuff you are going to use.  

2) I would like to be taught things I will use in life. There is no way I am going to use advanced trigonometry or calculus in my career as a veterinarian. 

3) We are arguing the same point here. We shouldn't have to inform ourselves. 

4) It shouldn't have to be this way. If you want a degree in mathematics, or Shakespearean Literature, you should learn the more advanced concepts then. Not when you are going to be forcibly thrown into the real world with little to no knowledge of how it works.

5) Albeit not what I was arguing for, this made a funny mental image.

6) Good on you. You are taking charge in your education. 

7) I don't patronize or disrespect people I debate with. The minute you do that is the minute you lose. And, respect should be given anyways. 

8) You see, it wouldn't be all focused on one side of the political spectrum. As a libertarian, I agree with both sides of the political spectrum. They both have good and bad points. If we teach it in a way that presents the 2 as equals i.e a unit on both after learning the basics, we could have a more informed society.



> are you one of those tumblr communists


Oh heavens no. Communism always ends bad because of human greed.


----------



## Forek (Aug 9, 2015)

Finally a mod appears.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> 1) At their core, they are fine. In elementary and middle school, because that is the stuff you are going to use.
> 
> *2) I would like to be taught things I will use in life. There is no way I am going to use advanced trigonometry or calculus in my career as a veterinarian. *
> 
> ...



what about the kids who go to college and become an engineer


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 9, 2015)

Whether you believe it or not, school is actually very useful. It teaches you how to learn, study, meet a deadline, work in groups, work alone, be on time, communication skills, how to give presentations, etc. Believe it or not, it DOES help prepare you not only for college, but for the work environment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do agree on the point though that we should be able to choose classes in high school that will help us with our potential career choice. But what if there are people like me who didn't know what they wanted to do? Here I am, 22 years old and I just figured out what my passion and why I'm here. To be a nutritionist/dietician. Never in any of my high school years would I have guessed that I would have picked this career path.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

KCourtnee said:


> Whether you believe it or not, school is actually very useful. It teaches you how to learn, study, meet a deadline, work in groups, work alone, be on time, communication skills, how to give presentations, etc. Believe it or not, it DOES help prepare you not only for college, but for the work environment.



Those are the good things about high school. Presentations and social part especially.



Forek said:


> Finally a mod appears.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They can teach that stuff there. Its just a bunch of equations. how to do them all can fit on 1-2 sheets of paper


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

This video made me so angry. Yes if you're going to grow up to be a white rapper on youtube with terrible hair, math won't be useful. If you want to be a scientist or an engineer or a doctor it will be extremely important. So what, we should tell kids that instead of being innovators they should just be learning the basics of how to get by and work a minimum wage job their whole life? Way to dream big buddy. 

And as far as learning how to do taxes, budget, support yourself, those are all lessons I was taught by my dad over time as they came up in my life. Let's not blame schools for things we should be blaming on incompetent parenting.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 9, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> Those are the good things about high school. Presentations and social part especially.
> 
> 
> 
> They can teach that stuff there. Its just a bunch of equations. how to do them all can fit on 1-2 sheets of paper



If it's such a big bother, by the way, why don't you drop out of school and let us know how you do?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

Trundle said:


> If it's such a big bother, by the way, why don't you drop out of school and let us know how you do?



Ya can't make it in this world without high school. Lucky for me I finished it already before common core took over


----------



## Forek (Aug 9, 2015)

Good god.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 9, 2015)

School teaches us a lot of fundamental skills for life but also teach us a lot of things that's aren't necessary. Coming from someone who has graduated from high school, has three years of community college, and is starting my third year of university, I can without a doubt say that most of what I learned in high school was very much so useless. Our school systems do need to change a bit and teach kids things that will actually matter after they leave the school system and are on their own.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Aug 9, 2015)

Keep the discussion civil, please. If this continues to escalate or there's any more personal attacks the thread will be closed.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> 1. YOU NEED TO KNOW MORE ABOUT SUBJECTS
> 
> TO DECIDE WHAT JOB TO PERSUE
> 
> ...



I'm not telling you to drop out. The title is just to bring attention to a subject i think is important.

as for the arguments here:

1). You don't need to be in school to have an interest in something. I like animals, and i am interested in biology, so I wanted to be a vet. All I am saying here is schools are terrible in what and how they  teach after the 8th grade.

2). Are you going to really use everything you learn in school? I bet you a collectible I will never use the things I learned in English class outside of college in my life. Of my 4 years in high school, Essay writing is the only thing i learned from English. We are taught things that really don't apply to us. Our education system is underfunded and outdated. It needs a complete reform

3). I was saying we were both agreeing upon this same thing. And no. I really don't care whether or not I prove anyone wrong here. To be honest, we are all strangers here on an internet forum for a Nintendo game. Odds are none of us know each other in real life. So proving you wrong is the least of my priorities. I'm just debating the way i was taught to: with hard hitting facts and great points.

4). We should learn the basics of each subject(i.e essay writing and grammar in English, basic algebra in math, and biology in science). If you want to elaborate on the subject, college will expand upon it.

6). I was saying good for you, since you have taken charge in your education.

7). In a debate about education, grammar is important.

8). I know it won't because people are biased. It's just a solution I came up with.


----------



## Yackz (Aug 9, 2015)

I came to this site to make an account for AC, but I saw this, and definitely decided to make an account. This is absolutely ridiculous. We learn so many things in school that's useful. Unless you wanna make a living off of being a Crack whore, I suggest you stay in school.

I mean, you need math to to be a doctor or engineer, science to be a, well scientist, and even English is incredibly useful. But all I see on this topic are people who aspire to be crackhead with a side-***** lottery. But instead, we need to recognize what school does for us. I've seen too many people in my lifetime with wasted opportunities. They had a chance for something great, and they just let it slip by.


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> I bet you a collectible I will never use the things I learned in English class outside of college in my life. Of my 4 years in high school, Essay writing is the only thing i learned from English.



I will agree that English lit is a huge waste of time to high school students. However I didn't feel this way about any of my other high school classes. I used to get in trouble for doing my chemistry homework in English class since it was such a waste of an hour.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I have nothing against learning anything and encourage learning to learn. But my biggest issue with the education system as a whole (even in Canada) that it didn't caught on with the times we're currently in and is far from efficient than I would've liked.
> 
> The worst offenders of the still ongoing problematic are the secondary schools. Primary schools already gave children enough time to cover every subject that secondary school mostly does, albeit with the basics that everyone needed to know in order to choose their future career. Even the essential classes exclusives from secondary schools might as well be in primary schools, along with a more integral language learning thrown to the mix.
> 
> ...




A lot of your points are reasonable and make sense but the only thing I disagree with is that rushing into a career at such a young age. I don't think a lot of people in high school take seriously what they want to do until after college. A lot of college students often change their major and finding themselves at what they want to do. A lot of college students still live with their parents even. Not fully mentally prepared to leave that comfort zone yet. At a young age I think we're still also mentally developing and experimenting. for those fortunate to know their passion really early in life , I think it's nice if the education system gives them an opportunity to progress faster if that's their choice. But I think high school isn't really a waste of time because we're not entirely mature yet from a mental aspect


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 9, 2015)

This is a bit of topic but "Teach the students not the subject" is one of my favorite quotes


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

00jachna said:


> This is a bit of topic but "Teach the students not the subject" is one of my favorite quotes



The most true thing I have read in a while.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 9, 2015)

My teachers have never heard that quote


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 9, 2015)

00jachna said:


> This is a bit of topic but "Teach the students not the subject" is one of my favorite quotes



The most true thing I have read in a while.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 9, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> They can teach that stuff there. Its just a bunch of equations. how to do them all can fit on 1-2 sheets of paper



"just a bunch of equations" yeah sure no actually higher maths are not just equations but anyway.

It's a lot better to start learning them earlier, so you can internalise them. Math is a language, and younger brains tend to be better at learning languages because it's what they're wired for--it's much, much better to have internalised these equations, and the other basic facets of higher math classes offered in high schools, so that you can reinforce and work upwards in college. Studies have shown that a lot of students actually leave STEM major fields in the US because they're not prepared for how heavy the math factor is--even their early interest in science is crushed by the sudden overwhelming influx. (There are also gender perception issues that contribute to female students leaving the field, but that's a different matter) If anything, we should offer more mathematically-weighted science courses that build the foundations earlier so students are more prepared. 

Choice, sure. But simultaneously, being a well-rounded individual and_ learning to tackle those things that are your weaknesses _ are important too, which is part of what compulsive subjects accomplish. Learning to tailor your habits so you can actually learn something you're not good at is something you're gonna need in the real world--and you're also going to have to learn to deal with bull**** you think is useless. Sorry. That's life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> I will agree that English lit is a huge waste of time to high school students. However I didn't feel this way about any of my other high school classes. I used to get in trouble for doing my chemistry homework in English class since it was such a waste of an hour.



Also, as an English major, I have to disagree--it's only a waste to some people. English--a good high school English lit class, that is, like mine--is meant to teach not only essay writing, but critical thinking, subtext analysis, and sensitivity to language, as well as other general communication tenets. You can learn a lot from what you read, too. 1984 should be a very educational piece, for example.


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 9, 2015)

Was this thread really necessary?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2015)

I think that the mental set is part of it as well. If you loathe a class or school, then of course you're going to think it's pointless. Technically, you are not forced to learn or do anything even if you sign up for a "pointless" class. You can just sit there and get a zero until you're eighteen and old enough to make your own decisions.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 9, 2015)

Not everyone is as lucky as you and knew what they wanted to be right away. These courses exist so once people actually figure out their interests they don't need to re-take high school courses in order to get up to speed with everyone else in post-secondary.

And honestly you say we should be teaching kids "political system, debate, economics, and how to raise a family" - you definitely do NOT need to takes courses on these to live a good life. There are some people who have absolutely no interest in any of those (and in terms of politics- political campaigns should be good enough to communicate to those even without a degree in politics, you don't need to TAKE politics to be a good citizen), so it's pretty hypocritical that you said these should be mandatory.

Welp, I'm graduating university after this year and though the only course I needed from high school was English (woop de doo what a coincidence), I definitely don't see the other courses as useless/a waste of time. Even though I'm studying something that was never even a course in high school, I know how to appreciate the required courses as they were helpful to many other people, and thanks to my knowledge in them I can help kids who are struggling in regards to those too.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I'd rather not take a ten week course on how to pay taxes. I think my parents can teach me that in a little less than a day and they have told me before if I ever want to know how to do it, I can watch and help them whenever. Same goes for bills and anything dealing with that type of stuff. 

Taking a ten week course on paying taxes will just make taxes even more boring than they already are and will make no one want to do them. Like that's the main reason they don't teach you that in the basic curriculum, how are they going to structure that into a class? Take a personal finance class or something in economics and you'll learn about it during the topics that talk about that sort of thing specifically.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 9, 2015)

Blaming the education for not knowing anything is the problem. It's proof our society is stupid if we don't take the time to learn for ourselves


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 9, 2015)

Other than in my personal subjects which will be applicable to my future career and English and Mathematics (which you now need to pass in order to leave school in England & Wales) I am not too fussed. All I want to do is pass: a C grade is very much good enough for me! Hell, I'd even be okay with failing Science if it means less stress during my free time!


----------



## samsquared (Aug 9, 2015)

WE DON'T NEED NO EDUCATION
WE DON'T NEED NO THOUGHT CONTROL
NO DARK SARCASM IN THE CLASSROOM
HEY
TEACHER!
LEAVE THOSE KIDS ALONE!!

but seriously kids, stay in school. if only for the promise of money later. :>


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 9, 2015)

Guess what economics and financial management are required courses at my old school and government should cover basic laws and law foundations. Also there are practical uses for those kind of advanced mathematics in fields that require them such as engineering, is everyone going to be an engineer? No, but guess what we wouldn't be where we are today without that kind of math. Also there are loads of electives that can teach you practical skills albeit they are optional. However older teens and young adults should seek advice from their parents about general life skills or learn on their own. If you don't experience it for yourself first hand you're never going to learn. Doing it yourself is possible, I learned how to cook and bake mostly on my own... I did start like 10 years ago though so... And I know how to do laundry and what not and other practical skills that I'll need when I'm on my own too. Like seriously things like that should be left up to the parent, it's not the school's job to prepare students for life on their own entirely, it takes a balance between the school and parents and or guardians.


----------



## oreo (Aug 9, 2015)

Learning is so much fun for me. Education will always be in my top priorities.


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

I also wanted to mention that at my high school we had to take a class where we learned about things like taxes, how to write resumes, how to apply to university etc. I will say that some of that information was useful, but the things that weren't immediately useful to a 14 year old (like how the stock market works, how retirement savings and pensions work) I didn't retain in the slightest. So I'm not sure that kids that age should even be taught those things. It makes more sense to me that they should learn them as they come up in their own life by talking to their parents.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2015)

ams said:


> I also wanted to mention that at my high school we had to take a class where we learned about things like taxes, how to write resumes, how to apply to university etc. I will say that some of that information was useful, but the things that weren't immediately useful to a 14 year old (like how the stock market works, how retirement savings and pensions work) I didn't retain in the slightest. So I'm not sure that kids that age should even be taught those things. It makes more sense to me that they should learn them as they come up in their own life by talking to their parents.




Hello, class of 12 year old kids.  Today you're all going to learn how to buy a house cause I'm sure you'll all need one very soon


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 10, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Hello, class of 12 year old kids.  Today you're all going to learn how to buy a house cause I'm sure you'll all need one very soon



Or you could just learn to build one in construction tech. So many studs...


----------



## sock (Aug 10, 2015)

I partly agree with you...

I don't know what it's like in America (apart from that my bf hated it) but here in the UK the system is different. Although we leave school earlier and can go onto college free at 16, I don't know all of the differences. 

Yeah, I also believe other things should be taught in school, i.e. how to manage financially and buy a house. But more deeper than that:

I think we should be taught how to be happy. How to keep our spirits up and have hope. How to resist temptation to buy some thing we don't need. What to do or say when someone is talking negatively of us. The affect that eating too much (of the wrong things) can make you overweight, and how to diet safely and happily. Which foods are good for different things, e.g. can help with depression, love life, etc. How to make more than a cake and a pitta-bread pizza.

All that said, stay in school. Although there could be some changes to the education system to improve it, we may as well use the free resources we are currently provided with, and remember how lucky we are to have them. I would rather know the square root of 8472049 and how to solve n squared-0-90 (a question from this years Edexcel Maths Paper, which I sat) than nothing at all.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 10, 2015)

brightblueberry333 said:


> I partly agree with you...
> 
> I don't know what it's like in America (apart from that my bf hated it) but here in the UK the system is different. Although we leave school earlier and can go onto college free at 16, I don't know all of the differences.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that learning "how to be happy and diet" can be taught in some American schools. It's just that people are not very good at implementing their knowledge or can't afford to. I've learned in psychology that exercising and eating a healthy diet can increase serotonin and dopamine, neurotransmitters that improve mood.


----------



## sock (Aug 10, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm pretty sure that learning "how to be happy and diet" can be taught in some American schools. It's just that people are not very good at implementing their knowledge or can't afford to. I've learned in psychology that exercising and eating a healthy diet can increase serotonin and dopamine, neurotransmitters that improve mood.



That's good! As I said, I don't know all about stuff in American schools. But like you said, it is attempted in most schools, but people are not very good at implementing their knowledge! I completely agree!


----------



## hedgimon (Aug 10, 2015)

Whilst I agree that formalised education can sometimes focus on the wrong thing - too much emphasis on exams etc. - I don't think it's necessarily down to school to teach us about the 'real world'. People need to take responsibility for themselves a bit more (and I'd argue parents have a far bigger role to play than teachers).

I liked school. Helped me get into medical school, anyway..


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 10, 2015)

When I left I didn't know how Taxes 100% worked or how to get a mortgage, but I knew what an obtuse triangle was.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 10, 2015)

The whole education system needs a massive overhaul. I don't know how it is in the US or UK but here in Sweden things have been going downhill for quite a while.


----------



## epona (Aug 10, 2015)

what a stupid argument

school serves to educate, not to teach people common sense that they should be able to figure out for themselves
education is a privilege and while you may personally feel that it doesn't benefit you to know stuff like the processes involved in glaciation, disregarding that and calling it 'useless' information is hugely disrespectful to both people who fought to ensure your right to education and also to the millions of people who would give anything to receive an education but don't have the opportunity

also the argument that 'maths is so stupid when am i ever gonna use algebra' like do you know how vital advanced maths is for stuff like engineering (which is literally the main thing behind the buildings and cars and bridges and electricity and stuff that you use every day) like come on
don't take your education for granted


----------



## Finnian (Aug 10, 2015)

Idk, I don't think we should rely on the formal education system to teach our kids stuff like that.
That's what parents are for.

AND AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO DID GET THAT IN SCHOOL!?
I mean, I went to a small private charter school BUT?
I knew how to change a tire, write checks, do my taxes, the difference between 10,15, and 30 year mortgages, and more when I graduated. I mean, financial planning and life skills was required to graduate.

But, still. School is there to teach you math, history, science. All very important things. I use advanced math on a daily basis (mostly to actually calculate time and distance, how big or small things need to be, etc), and science is super important. Chemistry, so you don't blow yourself up. Biology, so you're not perplexed by everything around you. Geology, because it helps you predict the past. 
History teaches you valuable information.

Stay in school. It's super important. This is coming from someone who skipped most of 9th grade, and all of 11th. I had to make up 15 credits my senior year because I was dumb and didn't stay in school.
And a GED is not as good as a high school diploma on stuff like resumes, and college applications.
Just trust me.

I think it's important for parents to be more involved, more than anything, I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, shame is a lot of parents are not, and then they complain later that the kid knows nothing. This coming from me who have overprotective and paranoid parents that says i should 'just get a job' and get a life. Hey thanks how about you neglecte dme when I was a kid? lol.


----------



## Finnian (Aug 10, 2015)

And as for the song, I was taught literally all of that.
All the traditionally school stuff he talks about, as well as all the life skills??

I didn't go to public school though so?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Finnian said:


> And as for the song, I was taught literally all of that.
> All the traditionally school stuff he talks about, as well as all the life skills??
> 
> I didn't go to public school though so?


Yeah, schools don't teach that much these days regardless of type it seems, yet they complain kids are unruly. They should know a lot of kids do not have a stable home.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 10, 2015)

I agree with the most of the video. After living my entire life in the United States, I've noticed that the educational system here is in need a huge change. I think that people should learn about the essentials first, and then be introduced into other types of subjects if they desire it. 
English, math, science, history, etc are useful in so many ways, but like many other things, they aren't all perfect. 

We should be taught about the history that still influences us today. Political affairs, unions, oppressed minorities, etc are a part of our culture now. Is western civilization (AKA rootin' tootin' cowboy life) a part of it? Uhhh... no. So why should it be mandatory to learn about it? (I'm sure we all learned about the Mayan, western, and other nonexistent civilizations at some point and now they're even more useless.) Why should I HAVE to learn about the names and definitions of EVERY part of a castle? Why should I only be able to pass my history class if I know all of the weapons men used in battle during the medieval period?

English/literature is useful, but why should it be mandatory to read crap like Shakespeare's work? I remember a lot about Romeo & Juliet, but I couldn't care less about it. It has no relevance to me and most people I know. (Not saying his work is crappy, but c'mon now. Just because they're "classic reads" doesn't mean they should be shoved into other people's faces as obligatory knowledge. If Romeo & Juliet was presented in an entirely contemporary way, many people would think it's just an emotional 13 year old's story from Wattpad.)

Science is amazing. Geography is amazing. Earth and space are amazing. Proper sex education, forests, chemistry, how the environment sustains life, being eco-friendly, etc is too important for words. But why should I care about whether or not a sea cucumber is able to house other creatures inside of its butthole? Why should I be forced into learning about creatures that have been extinct for thousands of years? Do I really need to know the name of the man who invented peanut butter?

Math is math. Math might be in everything around us, but it will only be applicable when we need it to be. Someone might need it for engineering or building houses, but someone else might only need it for taking care of their taxes. It depends on the person and their lifestyle, and schools should treat it as such. 

Health/medicine, law, factual sex education, proactive/therapeutic ways to cope with problems, taxes, supporting ourselves, respecting others, finding our niches in the world, knowing what message from the media is unbiased/true VS one-sided/bull-****, technology, etc have a much more rewarding and noticeable effect on all of us. (This is just my opinion/angry rant towards education. I'm not looking to get into an argument over it - save your finger muscles >_>)


----------



## Mari_AC (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm really fed up of useless subjects. ( Thank god I'm finally done with that) My geography teacher from high school wanted us to memorize... everything! If you forgot to mention something  a few lines from the book said , he would discount a few tenths from your test. I remember one of the tests... there was a fill in question... and the answer was on the caption of a picture! No one got it right, by the way. 

I had to spend 2 years cramming to get the best grades I could to get in my career (it's a double degree and only 10 people could get in). What pisses me off is... why does a future translator/interpreter need to memorize everything Plato or Aristotle said... or know how to comment a graphic?  I think the education system should be oriented to what you want to do... and more generic for those who haven't made up their minds. I can say, however, that I've known what I wanted to study since I was 13-14 and I still had to stick with maths, which I absolutely despise and I'm awful at... philosophy, history and a bunch of other useless ( to me) subjects. I did find some interesting but... what's the point of wasting time memorizing something so you can "regurgitate"it on the test? 

Also, as far as language learning is concerned, the education system is just... poor. At least in Spain... Believe it or not, some of my exclassmates, who had been "learning" english in school since they were about five just like me, couldn't keep a conversation in english... or didn't know how to pronounce anything.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 11, 2015)

I was kind of hoping this was a joke thread, but alas.


----------



## Hai (Aug 11, 2015)

The American(?) school system really seems to suck.
I was taught most of the things people here would have wanted in school. We learned foreign languages properly,  had good sex ed, were taught about the human rights, about how to vote, how to cook, about taxes, how to raise children, some mental illnesses...


----------



## Bowie (Aug 11, 2015)

I've always thought that learning is the most important part of education. I love to learn, but the stress that comes with it doesn't motivate me to continue very much at all. I know this is a bit of a stretch, but it's like someone having a gun to your head while you do something. There is more focus on grades than actual learning, which I think is very sad. Good grades are supposed to be a symbol of learning, but for many young people, it is a symbol of ridiculously hard work, staying up all night, and for some people, neglecting your health, just so you aren't punished by those close to you for not creating the illusion you've learnt anything. I love to learn, but I don't like being pressured into it. I don't like feeling as if I'm on a time limit to learn. Nobody should be on a time limit to learn and be educated.


----------



## ams (Aug 11, 2015)

Wittle_Munchkin said:


> Math is math. Math might be in everything around us, but it will only be applicable when we need it to be. Someone might need it for engineering or building houses, but someone else might only need it for taking care of their taxes. It depends on the person and their lifestyle, and schools should treat it as such.



I live in Canada and we actually have 3 versions of high school math that can be taken (at least in my province). There's Pre-Calc (i.e. math for people planning to attend university) Applied math (still have no idea what this one's even for) and then something called Consumer Math. This course is basically learning extremely basic math in the context of balancing a check book, doing banking, calculating tax rates, calculating wages etc. So I guess here we actually do give students the option to avoid real math if they feel it won't be useful in their futures. 

I have to say though, if you look at the students I went to school with who took the Consumer route, they haven't really made anything of themselves as adults. Not that the course is to blame for that, but I don't think offering dumbed-down versions of subjects is doing anyone any favours. When people are that young they should be keeping their options open.


----------



## Mino (Aug 11, 2015)

Can someone teach me why this british **** is gasping for air and yelling **** at me?


----------



## Hettie (Aug 11, 2015)

[size=-2]I tried my hardest not to comment, but I guess my will power just sucks today. I think there can be some changes to the school system, but I do not believe it is terrible. What I DO believe is terrible is that underpaid, underappreciated teachers are expected to teach angry, hormonal, "know it all" kids a massive amount of information in such a short amount of time, and that information must adhere to a certain state-mandated standard. Top that with parents who get angry and think it's the teacher's fault for their kids failing, or think it's the "system".

Yes, some schools don't teach you life essentials--But most of them do. My old high school recently added extra curricular classes that students could choose to take that would allow them to gain an interest or skill in an industry they could actually make a living in. I know a lot of high schools are.

But here's my beef with this whole thread: Nothing is perfect, and no system ever will be, but if you want to succeed in life, your parents or legal guardians AND *YOU* should (and imo, NEED) to be active in your education. I get that some people may not get along with their parents or whoever they're with, and I get not all parents actually care enough, and that's sad. But come on guys, it's 2015--Google exists. Libraries are still around. After school programs are there. If you don't understand something or are having trouble learning a subject you deem "useless", you have so many tools to help you get it, and the only people that can actually fight for your education is you, and your parents. Don't know taxes? Sit down with your parent/guardian OR a school councelor and learn. Don't know how to write a resume? SIT DOWN WITH SOMEONE AND LEARN. Do NOT throw away your own potential and curiosity just because A) It's not taught in your school and/or B) You don't care for it.

You don't have to like it, but you have to get it. Getting the basics, no matter how dumb or useless you think they are, allows you to open your mind to other information. You don't have to enjoy reading classics in English literature, but for Pete's sake, you'll understand so much more in the world around you if you have that knowledge. Don't like doing long-ass chemical formulas or give two hoots about Claude Monet and his impact on impressionist art? FINE, but LEARN it, get through it, and be thankful you learned something that even if you never use again, it made you a better critical thinker and put you a step closer to being a well-rounded individual. You can actually hold a conversation with someone about Othello, and explain WHY you didn't like it, as opposed to just saying "it was dumb and I don't like reading things like that."

As a side note, just something to think about: Math is a universal language. 
*
Math is a universal language.*

Let that sink in for a minute. I *LOATHE* MATH. I never liked it. But I learned it, because I had to, and it exercised my brain. If you think certain things in math are useless to you or any one else, just let that line sink in a little more.

But most of all, please, please, PLEASE do NOT grow up faster than you need to. If you are in high school right now, or middle school, or even elementary--Please try to appreciate the stability you have at the moment, and the -free- education you are getting. (Unless you go to a private school--And speaking of taxes your parents taxes go towards public education.)

For reals though--Enjoy where you are right now, because when you are expected all of a sudden to just know how things work, but made no effort in learning or trying to find out, that's where it gets hard, and that's where a lot of people struggle.

tl;dr:* There is no such thing as useless knowledge.*[/size]


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 12, 2015)

ams said:


> I live in Canada and we actually have 3 versions of high school math that can be taken (at least in my province). There's Pre-Calc (i.e. math for people planning to attend university) Applied math (still have no idea what this one's even for) and then something called Consumer Math. This course is basically learning extremely basic math in the context of balancing a check book, doing banking, calculating tax rates, calculating wages etc. So I guess here we actually do give students the option to avoid real math if they feel it won't be useful in their futures.
> 
> I have to say though, if you look at the students I went to school with who took the Consumer route, they haven't really made anything of themselves as adults. Not that the course is to blame for that, but I don't think offering dumbed-down versions of subjects is doing anyone any favours. When people are that young they should be keeping their options open.



I somewhat agree with you. Learning is all about motivation, discipline, patience, and being rewarded with the results. People who don't strive to become better at something obviously won't make progress towards achieving what is best for them. I'm not in favor of the hypothetical situation of a kid not being good at a certain subject and then being told by a teacher that "it's okay" or that "they should just try a "simpler class" because all that does is promote laziness. I think that the student should be taken out of the classroom they're struggling in. They should then be enrolled into a much smaller class so they can get 1-on-1 help from another teacher. They'd still be learning what they had trouble with, but at least they'd be given the attention and partiality they deserve. There have been so many times when I didn't understand a chapter in my math book and the class was too big for the teacher to guide me through. (almost 50 kids in one classroom and some kids sat on the floor) I flunked that math class and felt stupid until other people told me they felt the same way. I also think that education should be individually tailored to students who don't fit in the curriculum's box. (If a student has a learning disability that causes them to have a harder/longer time with understanding a topic, they should be given an extra day to turn in assignments/have a tutor/be graded more on their effort and not their work. If a student is a slow writer, they should get permission to use an audio recorder to take notes. If a student sucks at taking tests, they should have extra time to complete them.) After all, everybody is different. There are endless ways to retain information.

I understand what you said, and believe there is validity to it, but my opinion still stands. Schools shouldn't be too hard on kids who don't understand/feel the need to dig deeply into a certain subject. If a subject doesn't click with a student's brain, they should focus on whatever they're better at instead of suffering repercussions that would jeopardize their chances at becoming what they'd be willing to work hard for someday. (To clarify my last post, I think this should only apply to later high school students who have already gotten a taste of all CORE classes; not middle school students who don't know what they want in life yet.)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 12, 2015)

I feel like this video acts as if classes such as MFL and Business don't exist...

Sure, it has a powerful meaning behind it, but nonetheless, there are ways to learn what *you* want to learn.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2015)

i rather enjoy a lot of the "useless" topics like math and stuff lmao

sure im not happy with all the subjects but eh, its only a few more years.
i did always find it strange that you had to take science classes (which i love dont get me wrong) but no emphasis on the arts tho.
--
if you guys want life skills, go to your parents or an adult or something..dont waste my time teaching me how to take care of a family or baby lol


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 17, 2015)

OMG THIS IS MY JAM YASSS


----------

